# I live in nowalk ca looking to talk to someone



## rsanchez919 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi I am 32 years old and I have been dealing with this as long as i can remember. I am just looking for someone to talk to that also has the same symptoms like I do.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

rsanchez919 said:


> Hi I am 32 years old and I have been dealing with this as long as i can remember. I am just looking for someone to talk to that also has the same symptoms like I do.


but, what are your symptoms like ?


----------

